
Road paved with solar panels powers French town - upen
https://www.afp.com/en/news/2265/road-paved-solar-panels-powers-french-town
======
tom_mellior
As the article notes, this will only power a small town's _street lights_. The
title is very misleading.

According to [http://www.liberation.fr/futurs/2016/12/21/la-route-
solaire-...](http://www.liberation.fr/futurs/2016/12/21/la-route-solaire-
cherche-son-chemin_1536769) (in French), they are expecting a yearly
production of roughly 280 MWh for this stretch of road. Wolfram Alpha says
that's the electricity use of 23 US households. I'd expect French households
to be much more efficient, but even at a factor of 4 that would only make 100
households.

